# Second Grow 1st Journal



## FLA Funk (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey everybody, this is my second grow and I think I'm much more informed now that I have actually experienced a grow, but mostly because of this great forum. Any advice/luck you can throw my way is much appreciated. I'll try to post pics weekly. The stats are:


                     7 Bagseed plants, 19 days old
                     Outdoor in holes with:
                     1/3 peat humus, 1/3 cow manure, 1/3 potting soil
                     Nutes - Veg: Earth Juice Grow, Bloom: FF Big Bloom
                     Temps and RH will be more than a little high mid season.
                     anywhere from 78-90+ degrees and 70-100% RH.
                     mulched with deciduous oak leaves.

Everything is going good so far. wish me luck.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking good so far. Nice camo around your plants. I done the same thing with my outdoor ladies. Going to be a good season, I think. Keep us posted as I will be pulling up a chair for this one. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 24, 2008)

Ohhh nice. Healthy looking, you should have no problems growing other than forest creatures getting at them.


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 24, 2008)

Yea i already had one mauled by some kind of bug, woulda had 8. Ive noticed little black beetles in my mulch, not sure if thats what did it. Its a backyard grow, forgot to mention that, so I have super easy access and i dont have to worry about animals cept my 2 dogs and cat. thanks guys I'm stoked on this 1.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 25, 2008)

*looking good*


----------



## FLA Funk (Apr 28, 2008)

Hell yea man, good to hear it. Whats up on a pic or two. Good luck.


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2008)

them babys look nice good luck  very good  job, peace


----------



## 3patas (Apr 29, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Hell yea man, good to hear it. Whats up on a pic or two. Good luck.


 hey i forgot in last post any help just ask i am hre to help


----------



## FLA Funk (May 2, 2008)

Well everything is going good for the most part. Had a couple that were ravaged by insects, they are alive but growing very slowly. Four are very healthy and one was sunburned as a seedling but now is slowly coming black. I started their nute regiment of Earth Juice grow at a mild dosage every other watering. They seem to be fine with that. Im also trying to get a perpetual harvest going by constantly planting seeds at different intervals so I hope that works. I cant post pics, anyone know why?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 3, 2008)

hey FLA Funk..looking good so far.. uploading pics here can be a PITA sometimes..are you use picasa?..you posted the thread start pics..wierd..good luck and I will be fallowing along


----------



## FLA Funk (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the props smoke. I dunno why I can't put em up here. Do you have to have a certain # of posts? What is picasa? Besides all that, everything still looks gravy. Had some mad rain last night but all is good. Thanks for the kind words and Ill get pics up soon as I can,


----------



## FLA Funk (May 5, 2008)

I did it! Here they are as of May 2. 1 week after first pics.


----------



## Growdude (May 5, 2008)

Cool they look to be on there way !


----------



## FLA Funk (May 5, 2008)

Thanks man. They seem to be doin their thing. I just went and checked em and I found 2 males. bummer but oh well, Ill pop some more.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

goodluck brother!


----------



## FLA Funk (May 9, 2008)

Here they are as of today, Friday May 9th. Two of them already smell funky. Seems like they are taking their sweet time but I can't complain . I see a few brown spots on the lower growth on most of them, not sure if its over fertilization or what cause the dosage is mild and every other watering. Other than that they seem fine. Thanks for all the encouragement yall.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 17, 2008)

Hey people, got a whatsupdate for ya. So far I have found 3 males which have since been destroyed. Got a little nute burn going on with one of the bigger plants so I guess I'll be cutting back on the Juice. I started 4 more of my better seeds and they all seem to be doing well. One looks to be severely indica, pretty happy with that, its the one in the white cup. Here are the pics. Hit me with some opinions yall.


----------



## Cali*Style (May 17, 2008)

Wow, the leaves on the one in the white cup are crazy. Definitly an indica plant........:hubba: 

Hopefully she is a fat and fluffy green lady.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 17, 2008)

Good idea cutting back on the nutes. They don't even need it yet. Everything is looking great. Outdoor grows are fun eh? Keep up the good work.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 17, 2008)

> Outdoor grows are fun eh?


 Yes they sure are Mental. Very pleasing indeed. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## yuconman (May 22, 2008)

those plants look awesomee..too bad that three were males...how didyou get the sexing of the plant so early?


----------



## FLA Funk (May 25, 2008)

I was wondering that same thing. It only took 1 month before i noticed the balls but i guess that could be about the right time. I now have 3 confirmed ladies. Super stoked on that. Thanks for the props yucon.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 27, 2008)

Hey everyone. Still chuggin along here. I popped a couple more beans about a week or so ago. I got them from some pretty good nug with purple splotches so we will see, but as of right now they look good. They are the 2 in the first pic. The next 2 pictures are of the lil ones that were in the cups last post and the final 2 pictures are my oldest girls. I have not been ferting them recently but I'm gonna start again soon only for the 2 oldest. Temps and humidity are steadily on the rise down here but all is well so far. Lend me your mojo and thoughts. Peace.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 27, 2008)

those are some nice looking outdoor plants


----------



## lyfr (May 29, 2008)

nice, one day i too shall try seed.  wish i could grow outdoor also


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 8, 2008)

Just got a digi cam so I snapped a couple close-ups. I'll get some more of the whole group a little later.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 9, 2008)

These two will be one month old in a couple days. The one on the left looks like its starting to bud already but that doesn't make sense, the days are still getting longer. I'm happy though, 4 females so far and 1 more that I have much confidence in. I'll get more pics later. Peace.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 13, 2008)

Huge change in plans. Had to move the grow to a guerilla spot.   Their previous home (my backyard) is now being dug up to put in a new sewer line. Very unexpected but I will make due. The new spot looks promising. Tons of sun, lush weeds, and out of sight. Send major mojo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2008)

lookin good fla funk watch out for the fla sun this time of year i bet itll be beating them plants, also watch out for humidity im summertime makes flowering big colas hard bummer having to move them but hey it happens, how many females? mann im gonna have to get a couple going outdoor forgot what i was missin...


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks toke, your right about the temps and humidity. I had to battle them last grow and ended up with a few stringy buds. Right now I have 4 females for sure and 1 that hasn't shown but looks promising. I hope you can throw a few outside, its so much fun. Peace.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 14, 2008)

wow! I love those little ladies!

I wish I could grow out doors! I want to! I really really want to!:holysheep: 

man, I will be pulling up a chair for this grow! 
thanks for sharing!


----------



## AsianSky (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice outdoor ladies you are having there Fla Funk. Outdoor growing in the backyard always fun ! Anyways i have noticed you saying about the sunlight time during the day period is getting longer but your babies still flowering right . Mine babies also doing the same thing. This is mine first semi-outdoor too so i dont know much about the sunlight time thing that much. Hope the PROS could come in and give us some advices on why and what going on with this. But until then ........your ladies grow big and strong. Some green mojo for your  green monsters !! I'll check back with yall soon !


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey great plants you`ve got there!I will go snap some of my friends crop in the forest and i will post pics soon!His plant is one of the most beautiful sativa strain I have ever seen!You will see!When I look at that plant i get the chill all over my body!


----------



## 4herbs (Jun 19, 2008)

Come over to my thread and see the new pictures I posted!They are awesome!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 19, 2008)

Great job & Nice cammo. Keep us up to date thanks great looking plants


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 25, 2008)

The 21st has passed and the days will now be getting gradually shorter, Im excited about that. This lil one is maturing really quick though but why? If it keeps going at this rate, I think she'll be done in a little over a month. Its odd. If anyone has any light to shed, let it be shad . Peace.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 25, 2008)

super nice! 

maybe its your climate that is making her flower so soon, or MAYBE it all your tender loving care! 

she's showing her appreciation to you!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey funk...those look sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet...nice pics with camera..I thaught there is still 2 months befor they start flowering..do you have an auto flower?..I will be watching this no dout..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## Capone (Jun 26, 2008)

sweet


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 26, 2008)

Right on bigbuds thats what I like to think as well, the tlc does it . 4u2 I am wondering the same thing about her being auto-flowering. I have never heard of such a thing until I came here but from what I read about them its sounds like the case. Its pretty cool actually I wish I had a few more of these. Guess we'll just have to keep watchin and see how she turns out. Thanks for the feedback. Peace.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 28, 2008)

Pic #1 is of my bushy headed monster. She came from AK-47 bagseed and has smelled like it for a good bit now. Pic #2 is of a top forming up. Pic #3 is 2 new tops forming cause of a FIM job. Pic #4 is a close-up of the girl that is budding already. Pic #5 shows her lower flowers. Pic #6 is her top. Pic #7 is my sativa shooting upward. Share your thoughts. Peace.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jun 28, 2008)

They all look real nice!


----------



## TentFarmer (Jun 29, 2008)

Makin me drool there Funk!

The ladies are lookin beautiful.

Congrats and good luck


----------



## IRISH (Jul 12, 2008)

girls are looking real fine Funk.got any update pics?:hubba: ...


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I'll snap some tomo for sure. Had some bad news the other day when I found two of my ladies had their heads torn off by some A hole so some ripper is out there with a couple fat unfinished buds but whatever, I'm not gonna stay mad I still have 3 doing well. Thanks for the inquiry. Peace.


----------



## bznuts (Jul 16, 2008)

FLA Funk said:
			
		

> Yeah I'll snap some tomo for sure. Had some bad news the other day when I found two of my ladies had their heads torn off by some A hole so some ripper is out there with a couple fat unfinished buds but whatever, I'm not gonna stay mad I still have 3 doing well. Thanks for the inquiry. Peace.


 
man nice grow. that sucks about the theives.:hairpull: 

 i had the same problem last season but this year i got two mean dogs, a 10,000 volt electric fence, and a crossbow...


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 16, 2008)

lookin' good funk, I wish I could grow outdoors,critters always get them before they even get started. I am real surprised to see them so far into flower at this time of year. I thought they wouldn't start untill later, geez, even pics from last month show hairs, shows what I know about growing outside huh. anyway bummer about moving them, that'll teach ya' to try to flush last years stalk's and stem's down the toilet. hehehe.
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking tasty bro great job


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jul 21, 2008)

They are looking so very nice!


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 21, 2008)

Well it has been a while since the last pics were put up and much has happened. Ya know that little plant I had that started flowering super early? Well, it finished in all of 2 months. The yield was next to nothing, about 8 grams dry but for 2 months I think thats pretty cool, it privileged me to a pre-harvest harvest. I cut it on the 11'th, hang dryed it for 3 days and it has been in the jar since then. I smoked a celebratory rillo last night which gave me a soaring high and great satisfaction. As for the other 2 ladies, they are still doin their thing but I now know I need to step it up next season with a better soil mixture, ph tester, bigger pots etc. I know I can do better than this. Here are some pics, enjoy. Peace.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good funk, i cant wait to see the buds!


----------



## deeeeeed (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice, I worry about thieves, also.  Skated last year and hope to again this year.  How large are your pots?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jul 21, 2008)

my bag seed started autoflowering too weird eh:holysheep:


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 21, 2008)

deeeeeed said:
			
		

> How large are your pots?



Just 3 gallons .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dam they look good. Ok pat your self on the shoulder just once. lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 22, 2008)

it finished in july out doors? man thats weird. I never would have thought it possible.....you way up north? Its cool to smoke your own isn't it...
puff


----------



## FLA Funk (Jul 22, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> it finished in july out doors? man thats weird. I never would have thought it possible.....you way up north? Its cool to smoke your own isn't it...
> puff



Yeah it is definitely odd. It had to be an auto-flower, I mean thats the only resonable explanation right? I'm way down south actually, bottom of the map. There is no greater satisfaction then kickin back with a L of your own home-grown, I'll grow as long as I can just for this feeling.


----------

